# haplochromis flavenentis.



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

im pretty happy about the spawn was able to capture this week. it appears to me that they arent widely distributed with in the hobby as of yet. one thing i thought was cool was the female followed the male for two weeks every where he was she was right with him, they ignored the other female who didnt participate.
i waited about 4 hours after they were done, and then removed her into a 10 gal. tank with hide spots, and a temp at 80. she continues to hold all the eggs up till now three days later.

before i got them i asked some questions about them as this is what i was told from the guy they originaly came from

They are not a hybrid,,they are undescribed. Paul Loiselle is examining them right now as he thinks they are from a family he is familiar with in africa. I was the first one to work with these fish and have had them ever since.

They have bred true through half a dozen generation. This usually point to stable genetics within a species. At first I thought they were a Thoracochromis species dues to body shape and ocelli placement but Dr. Lamboj does not believe this to be the case. He has a colony in Austria (from our fish) and has done some taxonomic work with them. The pisser is that he can;t make a formal description until a locale is found.

Dr. Loiselle looked hard at them when he was here on Tuesday and said he had some material at the Smithsonian from A Greenwood collection that he was going to try and match them to. I can't remember exactly where he said he thought they might be from but I'll ask on our next correspondence. All in all they are a cichlid mystery for sure and there are some big ichthyologists working on it. We'll crack it sooner or later but really need to find a wild population first.

i have included a link to an article written on them
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/a ... nentis.pdf










































some video
http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd23 ... awn049.flv
http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd23 ... awn048.flv


----------

